# Need teammates for the NAC Rubik's cup event



## Rogidk (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi people this is my first thread so I am not sure how to format this but I am looking for teammates at the North American Championship Rubik's Cup event on Sunday July 9 (I think July 9) If you wanna team with me I need two members who are going to that comp and are from the United States and average around 10-20 seconds. I average like 30 so I kinda bad. anyway thanks all!


----------

